# Suche Spieler die sich werben lassen



## 22-youlose (22. Oktober 2014)

Huhu !

 

Ich würde mir gerne die 4 Mounts und Pets des WEF-Programms gönnen und suche deshalb 8 Spieler die sich werben lassen.

 

Ich würde hierbei jeden ca. 50k Gold als Startgold zur Verfügung stellen auf Khaz'goroth bzw. Arygos (verhandelbar).

 

Aus Zeitgründen kann ich nicht großartig mit gemeinsamen Leveln dienen, helfe aber gerne mal aus, wenn Not am Mann ist.

 

Lg

RetBull


----------

